
Never Hire An MBA - nreece
http://www.productivity501.com/never-hire-an-mba/7918/
======
troupe
I wouldn't go all the way and say that you should never hire an MBA, but the
article does raise some good points. I think the degree itself can be
valuable, but not if it keeps you from getting real world experience. There
are thousands of idiots with MBAs just like there are a ton of idiots with no
education at all. The MBA will only magnify what you already have. An idiot
with an MBA will just be a bigger idiot. An intelligent person with an MBA
will just be smarter and have more knowledge. School isn't going to teach
someone how to be intelligent--they were never meant to teach this and
couldn't do it if they tried. College can only help you use what you already
have.

